# 2 years with MBTI, and not sure of a single letter. Please help?



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

* *






astronomicon said:


> Well good day there, PerC.
> 
> *Hi.*
> 
> ...







I believe you are an ESTP. I think conflating intelligence and a love of ideas with Ne is wrong and based mostly on the terrible stereotypes of Se that exist. You, to me, are clearly Se dominant. I hope my answers to your questionnaire make clear why... 

I find the fact that everyone came down with clear ENTP quite troubling. You smeared Se all over your questionnaire... but you are intelligent and claim to like to discuss ideas and BAM! ENTP? I don't get that at all. ESTPs don't like ideas? It's suddenly ENTP that wants to enact great principled change in the world? If that is ENTP, then what is ESTP? 

Also, music nerd was such a heart-seeker ESTP thing for me... mostly because my favorite ESTP is like an encyclopedia of rock music. Name a song, he will tell you the band, the album, the release date, and more trivia then you ever wanted to know. Epic music nerd. He astounds me. The ENTPs I know .... mostly don't listen to music? Obviously that is a super anecdotal reference... but it struck me. 

Now, I am very eager to hear how and why I am wrong in my assessment. I don't think I am, but it's very possible that you will come back with something that will blow my assertion out of the water. 

But, honestly, I really really hope you end up being an ESTP... mostly because I love Se types and I love these opportunities to put people's conception of Se on trial.

So, I guess to focus the question. Why Ne? What makes you an Ne?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

arkigos said:


> I believe you are an ESTP. I think conflating intelligence and a love of ideas with Ne is wrong and based mostly on the terrible stereotypes of Se that exist. You, to me, are clearly Se dominant. I hope my answers to your questionnaire make clear why...
> 
> I find the fact that everyone came down with clear ENTP quite troubling. You smeared Se all over your questionnaire... but you are intelligent and claim to like to discuss ideas and BAM! ENTP? I don't get that at all. ESTPs don't like ideas? It's suddenly ENTP that wants to enact great principled change in the world? If that is ENTP, then what is ESTP?
> 
> ...


Actually, it wasn't based off of stereotypes at all, she showed a shit load of Ne. Most of the places you thought were Se do not resemble it whatsoever. You read stuff and completely contort it and jump to conclusions. You never even really said why it's Se, instead you said why it's not Ne.

Also, I love how you're against stereotypes in MBTI, yet you go on about how no ENTP you know likes music a lot. :laughing:


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Haha... I think the MBTI is just crazy honestly haha

For example, I'm pretty sure Ne Just means ADD, lol.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Actually, it wasn't based off of stereotypes at all, she showed a shit load of Ne. Most of the places you thought were Se do not resemble it whatsoever. You read stuff and completely contort it and jump to conclusions. You never even really said why it's Se, instead you said why it's not Ne.


My initial reaction to this way 'Oh, crap! Damnation, I hate when I do that. Did I? I read back... and I pulled out twelve sentences (more than half!?) that directly engage reasons why I think Se. Almost all without any comparison at all. I can't find a single instance of what you accuse me of. Maybe one or two that could be an example? 

I am so confused, then, by why you would say this. Am I misunderstanding?

Here are the examples of positive Se assertions:


* *





but simultaneously Se breaks open emergent realities and makes strong demand for that which is evident to them. 
They'll believe it when and if it becomes evident to them. This is an expansion of kinesthetics. 
First, strong capacity for seeing richly into forms: Se. Also, willing to interpret them distinctly: Ni. Art critic = Se/Ni-Ni/Se. 
Utilitarian usually means Pe... moreso Se. Wordplay is, of course, typical of Se/Ni. Your disinterest in the car situation is a mark against Se,
You want to get to where the action is and don't try to do what you know you can't do. Even your 'take charge' is utilitarian: Se. 
This is just so delightfully Se. 
but Se is what drives ESTP to seek outside perceptions.
Ultimately, however, Se will choose that which is actionable and evident over that which is inapplicable and theoretical. 
an Se would find that FASCINATING and engaging for a night... a few days? Eventually, the pull of actionable applicable reality would pull them back... probably to another cool idea to be engaged.
Again, like all Se you are utterly capable of taking on anything... even the abstract. 
Actionable, applicable... shaking up the system to see what happens, yeah? Controversy is welcomed and energizing. Again, the applicability is what gains precedence. Se is literally about CHANGE. Shaking up the ant farm. Those who engage themselves in this way can proudly call themselves intelligent and well-developed Se. How you emphasize intelligence is actually a better indication of Se/Ni than Ne/Si. 
Just do it. Se shuts down Ti/Ni with impudence. I like it. 




Now I am wondering... did YOU give any thorough reasons? I don't want to know, honestly, so I'll not look back. I am more than willing to be wrong here, but please offer due diligence in your accusations.



ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Also, I love how you're against stereotypes in MBTI, yet you go on about how no ENTP you know likes music a lot. :laughing:


I mentioned my anecdote, and framed it as such, as a reductio ad absurdum meant to dislodge perception and clarify with extremity. It was not an attempt to assert that ENTPs don't like music, rather an anecdote to disturb an assertion. I realize I wasn't properly careful with it and I accept your critique. Let me correct that while I don't know any ENTPs who are into music... that it's certainly possible! The point was that I anecdotally have seen it strongly in one single ESTP and not at all a handful of ENTPs. I know an ESTP who isn't really into music. Is that universal? Of course not. I was bombing ENTP out of it's trench - and very much realized that my statement would only serve such a purpose - and certainly wasn't intended as a "you like music so you can't be ENTP" absolutism. If it appeared as such, it was my error. My goal, as ever, is to spurn consideration, even if doing so results in me being the fool. 



Master Wolf said:


> Haha... I think the MBTI is just crazy honestly haha
> 
> For example, I'm pretty sure Ne Just means ADD, lol.


I wonder if any 'J' types have ADD. I've never seen it but do they? I am suddenly very interested in that. Maybe whatever it's a manifestation of manifests differently. Regardless, I don't know one Ne type who is medicated for ADD and 3 Se types who are... then again, I know more Se types overall. I don't think it's one or the other. Maybe more associated with Pe.. and since Se does tend to be more concretely utilitarian, as a exceptionable observation, being truly non-sequitur might be more often associated in Ne.... or, at least, not knowing how they got from A to, er, 70. Maybe I don't see Ne as random because I can usually follow them pretty well. 

Interestingly, I've often thought (and heard from others) that perceiving types are the most difficult to comprehend for those who do not possess them (and difficult to explain by those who do)... I think even Jung said this. Anyway, I agree. I think that is at the root of the problem. 'Random' and ADD is certainly not equivalent to Ne. I find well developed Ne types are quite unimpressed by adolescent incoherence... as you get skilled at something you tend to be more discerning and savvy. A developed Ne knows a silly idea when they see one and may feel that getting high-centered on non-sense is burdensome. Better ideas are to be had. I hope that my meaning translates here. I so often see people say 'I am sooo random' I must be Ne. That is a terrible terrible misunderstanding. I am sure you know all to well what I am saying, or, rather, what I mean to say.


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I can fix em.


----------



## astronomicon (Feb 19, 2013)

arkigos said:


> I believe you are an ESTP. I think conflating intelligence and a love of ideas with Ne is wrong and based mostly on the terrible stereotypes of Se that exist. You, to me, are clearly Se dominant. I hope my answers to your questionnaire make clear why...
> 
> I find the fact that everyone came down with clear ENTP quite troubling. You smeared Se all over your questionnaire... but you are intelligent and claim to like to discuss ideas and BAM! ENTP? I don't get that at all. ESTPs don't like ideas? It's suddenly ENTP that wants to enact great principled change in the world? If that is ENTP, then what is ESTP?
> 
> ...


Ah, I would only expect an INTP to go completely against the stream and come up with an entirely different conclusion. Love you for taking the time to write this. In-depth analyses of my functions is practically what I came for. Thanks! 

ESTP is a personality type I've never considered, so you thinking I am is quite interesting. This might be related to me not knowing much about the cognitive functions and how they manifest, but I can't really relate to Se at all. I often feel like my brain is far, far from the actual world and what is happening right now, and it's not rare for people to tell me to snap out of it and focus on what is going on at the moment. 

I also miss really obvious details of my surroundings.

For example: The other day, my mom gave me directions to where she was going to pick me up, close to the bus station. Even though I go to the bus station every Friday and Sunday, I had absolutely no idea what she was talking about when she said "Go to the white estate house with the blue door", which I later saw was very close to the station itself and something only a blind person would miss. Things like this happen all the time, and my friends take great pleasure in making fun of me for it. 

(For the record: Me being a girl and not knowing anything about auto repair has, in this case, nothing to do with societal norms. I'm not too concerned with those. It's just that I'm the clumsiest person in the world and can't build or construct anything, and definitely not play any sports, even if I wanted to. I don't though. Cars, sports etc are very uninteresting to me. I prefer reading fantasy books and poetry and researching completely unnecessary stuff.)

Another thing, for me, the facts themselves are never good enough. I always have to know why and how etc. Me doing maths is not a fun thing to watch. First of all, I'm terrible at it, and second of all, I question everything. The fact that everyone keeps telling me to "just do it" (which is a thing I often try to tell myself. To clear any misunderstandings, I try to be that way but often fail because I get stuck in overthinking everything) is very frustrating. Doesn't seem like a great way to learn math either, does it?

Music is my life. <3 I'm not really focused on being a walking Encyclopedia that way though, it's more like...I'm trying to find something I like in every genre and develop/broaden my knowledge and understanding of it all, as the obsessive music snob that I am. There has to be something good in every genre - mainstream pop, rock, indie, R&B, gangsta rap (honestly, people are less surprised that I'm into gangsta rap than they are that I used to like metal a lot), trance/house, jazz, kpop, jrock, some Italian and French 60's music. I'm determined to find it (depressive emo rock excluded). People have stopped questioning my randomness.
Not sure liking music is type related though?

Also, I'm not sure. That's why I've come to you guys. As I've already said, I've been trying to find my type for almost two years without any success. Seems pretty hilarious though that an ESTP would have mistyped herself as an INFP for such a long time. XD 

Btw these answers were more about me not being Se, rather than me being Ne. Don't know that much about the cognitive functions unfortunately.



ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Actually, it wasn't based off of stereotypes at all, she showed a shit load of Ne. Most of the places you thought were Se do not resemble it whatsoever. You read stuff and completely contort it and jump to conclusions. You never even really said why it's Se, instead you said why it's not Ne.
> 
> Also, I love how you're against stereotypes in MBTI, yet you go on about how no ENTP you know likes music a lot. :laughing:


Is there something in particular about my answers that made you think Ne?


----------



## astronomicon (Feb 19, 2013)

Master Wolf said:


> Haha... I think the MBTI is just crazy honestly haha
> 
> For example, I'm pretty sure Ne Just means ADD, lol.


Did my answers make you think Ne?

Also, heh...I was actually diagnosed with ADD when I was younger.  Don't know how much it shows now though. I'm just seemingly incapable of organizing my life and often get way too stuck in daydreaming and forget to live. It sucks. I'm awful in school and concentrating and often end up doing things the very last minute...my mom and I are both happy I can still pull out a good grade. ^^


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

:wink:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

astronomicon said:


> Did my answers make you think Ne?
> 
> Also, heh...I was actually diagnosed with ADD when I was younger.  Don't know how much it shows now though. I'm just seemingly incapable of organizing my life and often get way too stuck in daydreaming and forget to live. It sucks. I'm awful in school and concentrating and often end up doing things the very last minute...my mom and I are both happy I can still pull out a good grade. ^^


I have combined type (inattentive/hyperactive) so you're still in good company. :wink:


----------



## Longhair (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't have a strong opinion on your type, even though arkigos makes a good case for ESTP. I just have one comment here.



astronomicon said:


> I also miss really obvious details of my surroundings.
> 
> For example: The other day, my mom gave me directions to where she was going to pick me up, close to the bus station. Even though I go to the bus station every Friday and Sunday, I had absolutely no idea what she was talking about when she said "Go to the white estate house with the blue door", which I later saw was very close to the station itself and something only a blind person would miss. Things like this happen all the time, and my friends take great pleasure in making fun of me for it.


I would consider this to have more to do with Si than Se. Se is more 'in the moment', embracing present experiences, while Si looks backwards to experience, to the familiar, to understand the present. Noticing and remembering a house with a distinctive door would be more like the second. Both ENTP and ESTP have weak Si, but with ENTP this is 'weak' as in a weakness, while for the ESTP it is 'weak' as in almost non-existent


----------



## astronomicon (Feb 19, 2013)

Longhair said:


> I don't have a strong opinion on your type, even though arkigos makes a good case for ESTP. I just have one comment here.
> 
> 
> I would consider this to have more to do with Si than Se. Se is more 'in the moment', embracing present experiences, while Si looks backwards to experience, to the familiar, to understand the present. Noticing and remembering a house with a distinctive door would be more like the second. Both ENTP and ESTP have weak Si, but with ENTP this is 'weak' as in a weakness, while for the ESTP it is 'weak' as in almost non-existent


Hmmmm. Is this only related to surroundings? Because I have a serious knack for remembering names and conversations years after they've happened. Don't know if it's related to anything, but it sounds suspiciously like Si?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

My "Ne meter" went off the scale. Strong enough iNtuition can sometimes be seen as Sensation. Jung included this in _Psychological Types_.

I think what differentiates iNtuitives from Sensors is sustainability. A Sensor pretty much runs on their senses all the time, whereas an iNtuitive can make use of their senses long enough to make meaning. Once the meaning is understood, we're no longer interested.


----------



## Longhair (Feb 17, 2012)

astronomicon said:


> Hmmmm. Is this only related to surroundings? Because I have a serious knack for remembering names and conversations years after they've happened. Don't know if it's related to anything, but it sounds suspiciously like Si?


It isn't just about remembering things. It's more about, well, recognizing previous experiences and comparing and contrasting them to present experiences. If you had a strong preference for Si, you would, if I understand Si well and if that house really is as distinct as I suppose it is, more or less immediately have seen or remembered your impression when passing that house going to the bus station or looking at it from the bus station, as it would have stood out to you in some way.

My point was that neither an ENTP nor an ESTP would be very likely to notice these things.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Somehow I duplicated my post. Anyway, I don't see any sensor in @astronomicon. I see a lot of iNtuition.


----------



## astronomicon (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm actually kind of confused of whether I'm a sensor or an iNtuitive now, so I decided to answer some more questions I found in another questionnaire. Didn't include all of them for the sake of length, just chose some I found interesting so that you all could get to see me reason around something I find interesting.

You'll get more material to go on, and you might notice something new. It happens.

So let's commence then.

(I'll just have to point out that since English is not my first language, I'll definitely be writing less here than if I were answering a questionnaire in Swedish.)

*1. What makes you feel inferior?*

Not understanding things, simply put. As I've mentioned, I put a lot of self-worth into my intelligence and when there is something I can't comprehend, I get very frustrated, illogical and am not able to think clearly. 

I think the reason for me having a difficult time accepting a lack of intelligence in myself is because unlike other characteristics, it is not something that I'm able to change. For example, if I wanted to make myself calmer, more in tune with my surroundings or more organized, I probably could. That is not the case with intelligence, since it is something I was born with, and thus have no power over. That is frustrating for me, since I kind of see myself as a bit of a lifelong improvement project. I don't like feeling powerless, because then it's like all of my options have been blocked or eliminated.*

2. When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

I generally try to begin with gathering all the facts, and then figure it what they mean and analyze every part of them. Break it down and see what this fact leads to, why it is this way and what could be done/could have been done to change it. In other words, make sure I understand it completely before I proceed to the next step. If I feel like I could explain it to someone else properly so that they quickly can gain a good understanding, my work is done. I also tend to try and explain it to myself by speaking out loud, because that way it almost feels like I'm talking to someone else. Actually, in general I learn things the best by interacting with other people.

Getting a hands on experience is not particularly important for me. If I feel like I understand the theory behind something, that's enough. Memorizing – sure, but only so that I can analyze it later. I am, however, not opposed to collecting unnecessary facts for the sake of it. 

*3. What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?*

Things I consider unnecessary. Like small, unimportant details. My mom and my brother can discuss things such as ”what food are we going to have tomorrow?” with great passion, while I just sit there next to them with an obviously bored expression on my face. I guess it's partly because I'm P and they're both Js, and so I don't have the same need to plan every single little detail of my life.
Really, most of the time when they ask me questions about our everyday life that I find uninteresting or tedious, I just say ”It doesn't matter”. Because to me, it really doesn't. 

I don't care about who is going to sit in the front/the back of the car, what colour curtains we are going to have in the living room or when we'll be leaving to go to the store this afternoon. I guess it's just that I don't see the value in discussing things like this because on a larger scale, how is it important to our lives or our future? I just find it highly unnecessary when I see people fight or obsess over minor details. I do understand why details can have value, but it's not something that I wish to deal with very often and definitely not get fired up over.

*4. How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality?*

I think many of my friends perceive me as being kind of...douchey. When I say stuff like ”I'm actually really nice. I care about your emotions. No really, I do!”, they just laugh. Once again, people have a hard time understanding my sense of humour and the fact that I don't _intentionally_ insult others, it just happens without me noticing. Pretty bad habit. Should fix it (and then comes the question why they stick with me anyway lol).
I'm not uninterested in their feelings, it's just easier for me to be in tune with stuff like that when it's the actual topic of conversation. The theory of emotions – sure, I enjoy discussing that. In effect? It's a lot harder.

One thing I can imagine they would never call me is conservative. I make my disregard for rules and traditions pretty clear a lot of the time. It's just not something that is important to me, and is not something I take in to consideration at all when making decisions because a lot of the time – I don't understand why traditions are relevant to my life. Sure, they're a part of the culture I grew up in, but a lot of rules and traditions were made up when the times were different, and things that we consider obvious today were yet to be discovered. 

I can't imagine that they would have gotten another impression. I remember one time when I decided to say, with a completely deadpan expression, that I was planning on becoming a priest when I got older, just for the sake of seeing their reactions.

Needless to say, no one believed me. Pretty hilarious, and it really makes how you come across to others obvious, which was part of the reason why I said it in the first place.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Reasons for Ne are mainly you said you thought debates were a great thing for exchanging ideas. You also keep an open mind about stuff, so I was thinking Ne constantly seeks out new possibilities, but that could just as easily be Se. 

That last paragraph talking about the picture, you named said you were thinking of all the possible stories that could have played out here. People say you're not in tune with your surroundings very much. You'd think a dominant Se user would be the most aware, but. 

Mainly, it was the fact you just adored debating, discussing ideas and playing with ideas and possibilities in your environment. I still like ENTP better, but I do admit I got hooked on it a little too early, dominant Se could be a possibility.

And I honestly still wouldn't rule of auxiliary Fi either.


EDIT: Hold on, lemme read your new questionnaire

I'm still sticking with Ne. I know two ESTPs and they are very different from each other but almost nothing like you. 

Also, a dominant Se user would usually be very aware of details and maybe even care about them, but you don't. You just like ideas, talking to people and thinking.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Somehow I duplicated my post. Anyway, I don't see any sensor in @_astronomicon_. I see a lot of iNtuition.


Yes, I am glad you do and am very interested in specifics. If referencing what you've seen is too tedious (I would certainly understand the sentiment) then hit me with an Ne/Ti riff as to how it connects. You can, of course, take the fight to my shores if you wish, but I would personally fare much better with a clearer counterpoint to bounce against. 



astronomicon said:


> Hmmmm. Is this only related to surroundings? Because I have a serious knack for remembering names and conversations years after they've happened. Don't know if it's related to anything, but it sounds suspiciously like Si?


I have an INCREDIBLE memory for trivia which I've always rather glibly attributed to Si (though I think Ti has a strong role in putting it on the screen to be imprinted). I assume that it is Si, but I've not done proper investigation to authoritatively propose it. I, however, am terrible with names. I can't imagine that Se/Ni types aren't good with memory? I don't know. I can tell you the rules of any board game I've ever played... and the text of any card in a trading card game I ever played as a kid. I do it at parties as a parlor trick... and people are always trying to get me to do it. Certain things I remember with perfect unerring detail, but most things never make it into the database. I struggle to remember my age or my wife's birthday, passwords, appointments, etc. I guess that the more abstract and systemized it is, the more I can remember it. Yeah, maybe it's that... which would mean it's just what catches my eye? Maybe I don't have a better memory at all and just an unusual level of focus on such things? 



astronomicon said:


> Ah, I would only expect an INTP to go completely against the stream and come up with an entirely different conclusion. Love you for taking the time to write this. In-depth analyses of my functions is practically what I came for. Thanks!
> 
> ESTP is a personality type I've never considered, so you thinking I am is quite interesting. This might be related to me not knowing much about the cognitive functions and how they manifest, but I can't really relate to Se at all. I often feel like my brain is far, far from the actual world and what is happening right now, and it's not rare for people to tell me to snap out of it and focus on what is going on at the moment.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good humor and charitable response!
That you are so willing to humor me is very refreshing... I am excited to hash it out and learn something.

I am not certain that Se is more observant in this way. I am actually not sure than any type is necessarily more observant in this way. I know an INFJ who is the best driver in the world and is like a machine driving. He should be a taxi cab driver, I am not kidding.. he is talented. I also know an INFJ who literally cannot travel from one point to another successfully while talking in the car. She misses every bleeping exit and turn and even runs stop signs. We have to either not talk to her, not let her drive, or have a wingman telling her when to turn and stop. Maybe it's significant in fundamentals, but I don't think it's a good example in specifics. I, for example, am GREAT with landmarks and tend to know them. I get frustrated when other people don't. That could be because I try to systemize and get a really good high-level grasp of place and direction so that I don't have to fumble around with it all when I am driving. 

I mean by 'societal norms' something a bit more nuanced... that is, regardless of our rejection of culture, we will incidentally and subconsciously encounter it. I, for example, couldn't give a crap about cars. However, without being aware of it (and possibly a result of my system-oriented 'T' brain) have inadvertently become somewhat familiar with their inner workings. One major factor in this was subconscious impressions of societal expectations and even more subtle things such as how naturally verbose a mechanic might choose to be with me in describing a problem, or who my father chose to explain a quirk in a car we were all about to drive off in to. I am sure there are many many factors that might ultimately determine whether someone knows anything about cars... nevertheless I chose to mention the fact that gender roles in culture is definitely a common factor. I was just doing the classic INTP dropping of caveats and context that doesn't even necessarily apply. It's how my brain works.

Your statement on facts never being enough. I think that is Ti. We really have to work things out for ourselves, I've found. Nothing logical is taken at face value... we both love to and need to 'work it out ourselves' and then we really get it. I have that in common distinctly with an ISTP friend so I assume it's Ti. Over-thinking and failing to act is probably an indication of Ti being in a dominant role or tending to suppress Pe.... rather than Ne vs Se. If you turn out to be an IxTP, it would make the Se/Ne situation become much more clear... as Se/Ni and Ne are very easy to conflate, given how they are typically described. I, for example, learn math similarly. I have to work it out for myself and can't take it at face value at all. Usually I'd just work it out in my brain pretty quickly, work out a few examples on scratch paper and then zone out of math class until the end... daydreaming I guess. Sounds like intelligent IxTP to me.

I don't think music and type can be safely related. I decided that just now. However, one could say that your strong systematic 'hobbyism' is generally more typical of T types. The 'randomness' is obviously typically associated (for good reason) with Pe... but Se would be random mostly in the arena of that which exists or could be made to exist, while Ne tends to nestle in the abstract with types and symbols and generalizations. It all comes down to your motivations and what arena (abstract/physical) they operate in. Remember that Ne and Se perform the same role in a sense. They can even be said to be the same thing mechanically... just operating in different arenas. A common problem I see is that you put two unknown types in a room together, the more random and creative one gets branded Ne because.... one has got to be an N, right? When, in reality they could both be Se or both be Ne. More context is needed, yeah?


* *






astronomicon said:


> I'm actually kind of confused of whether I'm a sensor or an iNtuitive now, so I decided to answer some more questions I found in another questionnaire. Didn't include all of them for the sake of length, just chose some I found interesting so that you all could get to see me reason around something I find interesting.
> 
> You'll get more material to go on, and you might notice something new. It happens.
> 
> ...





I still think Se, but am leaning a bit towards Ti being possibly dominant. Thoughts?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a very good memory for historical dates, trivia, and geographical data.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Shoot, I get sucked back in again...

Well Captain Obvious steps in to say the obvious: yes, there's a lot of Ti here, so I can see where everyone is coming from. In the OP's question 2, there's a lot of utilitarianism there, which sounds to me like Ti-Se-Ni trying to boil an idea down to its core components. Ne is more like an explosion of ideas, Ni-Se is more like an implosion into one.

With regard to the disregard/disdain for traditions, I don't know if this is a type-specific thing or an age thing. When I was younger I was much more disdainful of rules that didn't make sense to me. Even in my late 20s, I'm more ambivalent about them, but I've started to realize the impact and importance they have for other people. 

Anyways, hope this helps.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

I was actually beginning to think Ti dominant as well, but she loves talking to other people about her ideas and interests and getting different ideas and information from her external environment. The only thing is though, the compulsive need for her to understand everything, so _maybe._


And yeah, I have a very good stored data base of useless information for trivia as well. Though sometimes I get more of a "hunch" or feeling about some things which end up being right, and with these hunches I just somehow know it's from a little tid bit of information I accumulated from the past. I've always attributed this to Si. That and relating smells and sounds to people and events, but that's more of the socionics version of Si.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

@astronomicon, I've been working on a questionnaire on and off, would you like to answer it?
It would be good for the development of my questionnaire and who knows, might help with finding your type as well.

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.



1. Please describe yourself, what do you see as your strengths and what do you see as your weaknesses?



2. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at 2 random photos for about 30 seconds each. Copy and paste the photos here, and write your impression of each of them.



3. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favorite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What is your immediate reaction? What are your internal and external reactions? What's your train of thought?



4. What are some of your most important values? Can they change? What would be the reason if they changed?



5. On the drive back from the event at question 2, the people in the car are talking. Someone makes a claim that you see as immoral/rude/cruel. What is your inward reaction? What do you think? What do you say?



6. a) What activities energize you most? Why?



6. b) What activities drain you most? Why?



7. Please describe yourself when you are feeling stressed. What in what you say or do is unusual and why? Real life experiences are welcome.



8. What makes you feel inferior?



9. When you get a new idea, do you tend to share it? Why/Why not?



10. What's your opinion of getting frequent feedback on what you do? (Someone pointing out what is good, what is bad, what and how to improve) Is there a limit to how often you want feedback? If so, what is the limit?


----------



## astronomicon (Feb 19, 2013)

arkigos said:


> Thanks for the good humor and charitable response!
> That you are so willing to humor me is very refreshing... I am excited to hash it out and learn something.


The same to you, my good sir! I'm still very much on the fence regarding my type, and the fact that you are so willing to analyze me is great. It's very helpful, and also very interesting to read.

Wow, I never knew I used that much Ti haha. Really, in this questionnaire, I was trying to be really concise so that I would be certain to get my point across without any misunderstandings. I went back and edited and tried to rephrase all my sentences several times, because I tend to be very meticulous about words. Also, I was trying to make it shorter because I didn't want you to go all "TL;DR".  I actually have a tendency to ramble on forever...when I'm not repressing myself. Stupid habit of me to repress it? Most likely.

On the topic of me possibly being an introvert...yes, yes I'd say it's very possible. Almost certain, in fact. I've always seen myself as an introvert, and the fact that all of you thought I was an extrovert surprised both me and my friends I told about this thread (oh yes, they're well aware of the seemingly unsolvable mystery that is my MBTI type). Thing is, when I read about extroverts, I don't seem able to relate with them at all. I'm much quieter than your average extrovert unless we're discussing something that really interests me, and I'd say I spend more time in my head than in the actual world. Sure, I love to debate and discuss things with other people, and I do have an inherent need to talk, but it's not as strong as I've found that it is with other extroverts. That is what has always confused me, because I tend to use other people as an extension of my brain and I love to share my ideas and thoughts...but at the same time, I am in my head a lot of the time. So I don't know...we might be able to agree upon IxTP. Still unsure of that one actually.

INtuition I've always been very certain of in regards to my MBTI type, and as you might notice, it's something that I'm having a hard time letting go of.  If it turns out I'm actually S, that is. I can't explain it, but I just feel that it resonates so much more with me, and the fact that I can't come up with a logical explanation for it is thoroughly annoying. Off to do some more research, I suppose. I've just been too lazy to really go in deeply and learn about all of the functions because they just seemed really complicated. My laziness I guess prohibited me from understanding MBTI properly, and made it harder to really find my type. In other words, I find discussing this quite awesome.

Uhm...anyway.



arkigos said:


> I, for example, learn math similarly. I have to work it out for myself and can't take it at face value at all. Usually I'd just work it out in my brain pretty quickly, work out a few examples on scratch paper and then zone out of math class until the end... daydreaming I guess. Sounds like intelligent IxTP to me.


Now this I can definitely relate to, since it's what I usually do. When I've understood the basic principle (which is very important for me to do), I'm confident in my ability to get the rest and don't really see why I should do every single little task. I know the basic principle, let's just apply it to the rest.
When trying to learn a principle in math, I generally find it much easier to split everything up into several steps. Can't really give any examples because I'm not too keen on showing everyone my terrible math skills, but I usually internally number them because it makes everything much more organized and not as messy.
1. Blabla, blablabla
2. Blablablabla, bla

I hate it when people are trying to explain something to me without ever getting to the _point_. Nothing they say matteeeers. After I've gotten the point of it all, I can easily engage myself in exploring the problem and what I can do now that I know the general principle.

Voilà, everything's solved and clear in my head.
(Although, when I'm done with it, I just end up annoying everybody else with my chatter about what I can do with this glorious newfound information.)



arkigos said:


> * I love finding limits and blocks because it humbles me and also allows me to be generous with others. If someone has an intelligence that I lack, especially someone who I previously struggled to value? I will enthusiastically put the badge on them and defer to them. I really enjoy that. The question of my intelligence is irrelevant. I am clearly intelligent, though I don't know quite what that even means. I mean, what it really really means. I don't know how much of this is Ti or Ne... or Fe. ... or Si, LOL.... or just me.*


I just think that's maturity.  I lack a lot of much needed humbleness, and I guess I would attribute that to my young age. I've always been complimented on my intelligence, and when it's questioned (for example, when I am unable to solve a difficult math's problem), it's very uncomfortable for me. It could also be that you love seeing the possibilities so much that limits and things being uncertain doesn't concern you? The very best outlook on life, in my opinion, because that way you're always open to/accepting of new knowledge.
I can discuss what intelligence is for years, though I won't do it here. I just know that it's very important for me to know _something_ for certain when I question everything else. I guess it's just something I value in myself.

*


arkigos said:



:: I am growing more and more towards IxTP, leaning ISTP. ISTP are the great utilitarians and you are describing utilitarianism here. INTPs are this way as well. It's Ti, I am sure. You sound, word for word, like my very close ISTP friend. You only differ from me in semantics and perhaps language use? I'd be a bit less straight-forward utilitarian, perhaps, in language... I'd tend to pull even this into abstractions or 'new perspectives'... or maybe just like you did if I were trying to be really concise. Ti.

Click to expand...

*Able to figure out my introverted tendencies despite the fact that I've previously claimed to have a love for sharing ideas and thoughts, huh? I'm impressed, and have to admit I'm very jealous of your great understanding of MBTI. 

As I've previously mentioned, I was trying to be very concise in that questionnaire to get everything across as well as I possibly could. *^points to the beginning of the post*

Also, I felt like a had a lot more to say on that one and wasn't really happy with the answer. Didn't really explore why I find it unimportant in-depth. I kind of almost want to go back and re-do it.

*


arkigos said:



:: Haha! I love this. This yet again a strong Ti usage. The only part of this I failed to absolutely, 100%, identify with as if I had said it myself... is your disregard for rules and traditions. I have strong connections to traditions and have a really hard time disconnecting from them... even if I disregard their symbolism. I am only slightly and semantically more ambivalent to rules... they have no meaning other than in their ability to remain consistent under my own internal analysis.

Click to expand...

*As I've mentioned, I have a constant need to be original and don't like being seen as "normal", which is why I disregard traditions. I guess I could see their value to other people, since I guess it connects them by something they're all well-acquainted with and have in common. I don't, however, have this need to be a part of a group and one of the most important things for me is being able to do what _I_ want to do, not what somebody else tells me to. I think I relate traditions a lot with expectations and regulations, which prohibit me from being me (rebellious for the sake of being rebellious? Sometimes...). They're not inherently bad and I certainly don't condemn people who do find value in traditions, not just something that I personally have a tendency to follow.



Ellis Bell said:


> Well Captain Obvious steps in to say the obvious: yes, there's a lot of Ti here, so I can see where everyone is coming from. In the OP's question 2, there's a lot of utilitarianism there, which sounds to me like Ti-Se-Ni trying to boil an idea down to its core components.


This resonated with me a lot. Like a lot. Boiling an idea down to its core components is basically what I try to do on a daily basis, because it makes everything - from cause to effects to usefulness - a lot easier to understand and to analyze. Of course I then try to build around that idea and explore it further, but it's generally what's first in my thought process.

Thoughts? (I'll just go with copying you, arkigos. Maybe I'm not as original as I first thought I was )

(God, I feel like I'm writing essay after essay here...)


----------

